# DIY Star Wars Bike Helmet



## Markapuu (Feb 24, 2011)

DIY Star Wars Bike Helmet is Pure Awesomeness! : Discovery Channel










Thinking of doing this to an old Protec helmet I have laying around...


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

She has what looks to be an amazing rack.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

that is the droid I'm looking for


----------



## KAZU (Aug 10, 2011)

It seems that I am correct.


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

That's amazing!


and the helmet is kinda cute too.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

She's got mad Helmet skills.. But really needs to focus on finishing her ghetto-decking and powerwash her wall.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

F*&% the helmet. She IS HOT!


----------



## willrace4food (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh to be R2...


----------

